# Coil!



## 86MTD (Jul 4, 2011)

Today while disassembling my engine, I find out my spark plug cables were both burned up! Its the cause of draining of the battery. There are some pictures, but i dont know if they sell this type of coil, and if anyone has anything laying around notify me asap please!:dazed:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like a standard B/S coil.What engine #a have you got for it?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I looked it up,nad the replacement coil is P/N 394891,and is available at most small engine places. Just to be sure,though I'd need the engine #s from the sheet metal . It should be something like 420707,or such,followed by 1712-01,or like that. let me know what you find.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> I looked it up,nad the replacement coil is P/N 394891,and is available at most small engine places. Just to be sure,though I'd need the engine #s from the sheet metal . It should be something like 420707,or such,followed by 1712-01,or like that. let me know what you find.


About the one legged cat, do you have any pictures?:lmao:


----------



## 86MTD (Jul 4, 2011)

The model number is 422707-0179-01. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Haven't got 'em printed,again,but I USED to!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

No but he's got the other three legs in a jar of pickle juice!!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No problem! The part# I gave (394981) IS the correct part! It sells for around $49.95 .


----------



## 86MTD (Jul 4, 2011)

I found it for 35.76! Thanks again!


----------

